# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Komprometohen te Dhenat e Perdoruesve te Adobe - Ndryshoni Fjalekalimet

## Force-Intruder

Nese keni nje llogari te Adobe dhe fjalekalimin qe perdorni aty e perdorni edhe ne sherbime te tjera si email, paypal etj, eshte momenti te ndryshoni apo rinovoni urgjentisht fjalekalimet apo opsionet e sigurise ne llogarite e tjera ne te cilat perdorni te njejtin fjalekalim. Vjedhja e te dhenave te perdoruesve i ka kaluar kufijte e menduar dhe mendohet te jete ne miliona adresa email dhe passorde. Kuptohet... sa me shpejt aq me mire. Njekohesisht, megjithese e pakonfirmuar, mendohet te jene vjedhur edhe te dhena financiare dhe nje pjese perdoruesish po raportojne aktivitet financiar te paligjshem me kartat e tyre.

----------


## broken_smile

Po. Shume e vertete. Mua me erdhi edhe nje leter lajmerimi nga adobe ne shtepi para ca ditesh...

----------


## drague

une nuk kam blere ndonjehere me paypal.

pleqte kan pas nje fjale te vjeter :"jepi borxh dikujt SA mund t'ja falesh"

----------


## freeopen

Ka me teper se nje muaj qe Adobe ka pesuar kete ''sulm''.

----------

